# proviron?



## robertscott (Aug 5, 2013)

What's y'all gentlemans' take on proviron?

I've never used it, but from what I hear it sounds like quite an interesting little compound.  

I was thinking that it would be a good idea to run it for the three weeks between my last pin of test and PCT for the SHBG lowering and anti-E effects.  I was planning on running it at 50mg/day.

Is this a good idea or a waste of time/effort/money?


----------



## Populus54 (Aug 6, 2013)

Increases sex drive. They say it has a synergetic effect with other steroids but I never noticed. I never noticed much of a hardening effect either, not like masteron anyway. Just increased sex drive and kept estrogen in check. And those are to good reasons to like proviron. I never ran less than 100mg ED so I don't know how effective it will be at 50mg. You can always bump up if you don't get what you want out of it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 6, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Increases sex drive. They say it has a synergetic effect with other steroids but I never noticed. I never noticed much of a hardening effect either, not like masteron anyway. Just increased sex drive and kept estrogen in check.



X2 also makes women very horny too btw... Just saying LoL


----------



## srd1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> X2 also makes women very horny too btw... Just saying LoL




For real? Any bad sides for them?


----------



## Populus54 (Aug 6, 2013)

srd1 said:


> For real? Any bad sides for them?



 it's androgenic. Low doses or else.....


And of course, being a DHT-based compound, Proviron isnt going to be great for female athletes to use. Virilization (development of male sexual characteristics) is going to be a concern for women daring enough to try this stuff. My advice is that there is much better, safer compounds for female athletes and bodybuilders to use.


----------



## robertscott (Aug 6, 2013)

well an increase in libido as the test levels fall certainly couldn't hurt, but I was thinking more along the lines of getting my E and SHBG down before PCT starts...

As for making women more horny, luckily my mrs doesn't need anything like that.  Who knows though, as we get older I might end up needing to crush up some proviron and slip it in her coffee.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the benefit of lowering SHGB pre-PCT, or is that not necessary?


----------



## Populus54 (Aug 6, 2013)

robertscott said:


> well an increase in libido as the test levels fall certainly couldn't hurt, but I was thinking more along the lines of getting my E and SHBG down before PCT starts...
> 
> As for making women more horny, luckily my mrs doesn't need anything like that.  Who knows though, as we get older I might end up needing to crush up some proviron and slip it in her coffee.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the benefit of lowering SHGB pre-PCT, or is that not necessary?



If want to get the old lady in sex crazed frenzy. Rub a little testosterone gel on your forearms an give her a nice hug under her shirt and rub a little on her back. She'll be raping you or someone else


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 6, 2013)

Proviron great.  Pt 141 better for sex drive. Men and exp women. Give it a run. 1mg gtg for night.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 6, 2013)

will proviron come in handy for deca dicks?


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes along  with caber or prami deca dick to much prolactin


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 6, 2013)

Been running Deca at 1200mg and taking 1.25mg of Bromo everyday and my cock is rock hard.

Just throwing in my 2cc's


----------



## robertscott (Aug 6, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> If want to get the old lady in sex crazed frenzy. Rub a little testosterone gel on your forearms an give her a nice hug under her shirt and rub a little on her back. She'll be raping you or someone else



heh, I don't really want my mrs to go to jail for sex offences but thanks all the same!


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 6, 2013)

Gonna dose my wife...


----------



## Chidoman (Aug 7, 2013)

Proviron is a life saver for deca dicks....still taking 100mgs ed until PCT starts. As the nandrolone is dissipating from my system, I've started to notice an increase in libido and night woods as I keep the Proviron dosage consistent, and yes, I would definitely recommend adding this little compound to any cycle, especially Deca!


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 7, 2013)

I add provi to all cycles.


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 7, 2013)

Like pop54 mentioned it is really noticable inthe sex drive. Mast would be less hassle for me but it's easier to get sides in check with proviron.IE pissing gets sketchy. cut dose or skip a day or two. With long mast I can't do that. 
I do notice test working a little better on trt doses. As far as with the nor19 sides best to cancel the prolactin AND add prov or mast. Only problem then is a super nagging libido and dick doing your thinking for ya... T


----------



## Ritch (Sep 13, 2013)

I had to stop taking it. Was getting hard ons just leaning against the sink while doing dishes. I started with 100mg, lowered it to 75mg then 50mg. This was done just over a week. My gf is very cool with my high sex drive, but even for me, it was annoying, lol! But say I had deca dick or whatnot, for sure I'd use it. I hear can be hard on the hair line, so careful if that's an issue for ya.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 13, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> I add provi to all cycles.



Ditto.  EVERY CYCLE.  and TRT. 

i ran it for a year...giv or take...then ran out about 3 mnths ago.
Got more comin Saturday tho 

100mg day


----------



## BigBob (Sep 13, 2013)

Love Proviron, I only use 50mg but then again I don't do heavy cycles anymore....Works great for libido. I believe its liver friendly too!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 14, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Love Proviron, I only use 50mg but then again I don't do heavy cycles anymore....Works great for libido. I believe its liver friendly too!



my liver was normal while on it...so im assuming its ok. 
also takes away my puffy nips...without it.....POOF. lol


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> I add provi to all cycles.



Me also. Never have any problems with estrogenic sides that way. Seems to keep me alot drier.


----------



## butthole69 (Sep 15, 2013)

Proviron is great at 150-200mg. It's also not 17 alkylated so it's best to take it with a high fat meal.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 15, 2013)

butthole69 said:


> Proviron is great at 150-200mg. It's also not 17 alkylated so it's best to take it with a high fat meal.



i like to ,and always, take my orals on an empty stomach.
i chew up all tabs bc i was told yrs ago with the thai pinkies that they were made so they dnt crumble during shipping. 

ive had Balkan 50mg tabs(which i love)....IPs 50mg tabs...and cpl Ugls liquids.
Just got some 25mg liquid Prov tht tastes "oh, so good"


----------



## abs32 (Sep 15, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> i like to ,and always, take my orals on an empty stomach.
> i chew up all tabs bc i was told yrs ago with the thai pinkies that they were made so they dnt crumble during shipping.
> 
> ive had Balkan 50mg tabs(which i love)....IPs 50mg tabs...and cpl Ugls liquids.
> Just got some 25mg liquid Prov tht tastes "oh, so good"



If its spa quality liquid its amazingly good  lol


----------

